# Another Lathe Indicator Clamp...



## leversole (Oct 18, 2015)

Lots of details, maybe someone can get something out of it...

http://eversole.us/blog/?p=287#more-287


----------



## Cavediver (Jun 1, 2017)

Perfect timing!
I'm going to try to make one of these this weekend.  Unfortunately, I'm lacking a mill and don't have a milling attachment for my lathe, so I'm probably going to use my woodworking kit to make this from UHMW or something similar.


----------

